# Disolving urine salts?



## rocksteady

Is there anything that can dissolve heavy urine salts and not damage the porcelain? I just picked up a 1937 Standard toilet that I'd like to clean up for a customer restoring a 30's era home. It's got mid-heavy salt build-up in the trap. I've got time to soak it, so it doesn't have to be a quick process. The stuff I've used in the past will stain the fixture pink if left for too long, so I don't want to go that route. Is vinegar strong enough if it soaks for a few weeks?







Paul


----------



## SewerRatz

Calci Solv best stuff ever. http://www.nucalgon.com/products/plumbing_calcisolve.htmhttp://www.nycoproducts.com/products.asp?pid=79

We been using this for years in water closets. After poking the flush jets clean, I pour quart down the overflow, and let it sit for 15 minutes to disolve the deposets. Water closet flushes like brand new afterwards.


----------



## rocksteady

That's the stuff I've used before but it stains if left for too long. Maybe I'll give it a try and just make sure I don't space out and leave it in there for 2 weeks.

Don't put your head in the bowl when you pour that stuff in though, the fumes might kill you.  I actually know a guy that was cleaning a few urinals in an office building with Calci Solv and a Haz-Mat crew showed up. The fumes were pulled into the ventilation and the employees started feeling ill. 








Paul


----------



## SewerRatz

rocksteady said:


> That's the stuff I've used before but it stains if left for too long. Maybe I'll give it a try and just make sure I don't space out and leave it in there for 2 weeks.
> 
> Don't put your head in the bowl when you pour that stuff in though, the fumes might kill you.  I actually know a guy that was cleaning a few urinals in an office building with Calci Solv and a Haz-Mat crew showed up. The fumes were pulled into the ventilation and the employees started feeling ill.
> 
> 
> Paul


 Agreed, the fumes of this stuff will knock your dick right in the dirt if you are not carefull. But it is great stuff. I have yet to find anything that works better.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING

Calci-Solve <> Muriatic Acid <<< Same product, check MSDS specs

Muriatic Acid doesn't have the food coloring, and a hell of a lot cheaper. 


Add it to any slow urinal and watch it foam, it will get by on a temporary.


Full tank of water in the tank, straight down the overflow and duct tape the bowl rim jets will bring any old toilet back to life, cleaning the bowl rim jets back to the original without calcium.


Brought back a ton of colored toilets that people didn't want to lose in a switch to a new toilet.


----------



## SewerRatz

DUNBAR PLUMBING said:


> Calci-Solve <> Muriatic Acid <<< Same product, check MSDS specs
> 
> Muriatic Acid doesn't have the food coloring, and a hell of a lot cheaper.
> 
> 
> Add it to any slow urinal and watch it foam, it will get by on a temporary.
> 
> 
> Full tank of water in the tank, straight down the overflow and duct tape the bowl rim jets will bring any old toilet back to life, cleaning the bowl rim jets back to the original without calcium.
> 
> 
> Brought back a ton of colored toilets that people didn't want to lose in a switch to a new toilet.


MSDS http://www.nucalgon.com/products/plumbing_calcisolve.htm says Hydrochloric acid. the color is th e additive they put in there to protect the pipes and such.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING

Same stuff. Google Search 

I tried to get 2 of my bosses to listen, understand that you're paying 5 times more for something you can buy out of season for *$1.74 a gallon.* 


They wouldn't listen, so they pay 5 times more to get the job done, and have to worry about staining. 


I constantly look up MSDS sheets to find out what main ingredients are copied and dressed, made more expensive for the idea of profit. Calci-Solve is expensive.


----------



## rocksteady

Well, I know what Calci Solve does so I'll pick up a gallon of muriatic acid and see how well it disolves this gunk. If it can clean this bowl then I'll be a believer. 







Paul


----------



## Redwood

rocksteady said:


> Well, I know what Calci Solve does so I'll pick up a gallon of muriatic acid and see how well it disolves this gunk. If it can clean this bowl then I'll be a believer.
> 
> Paul


It will work...
Just make sure the ventilation is good...:yes:

Better Yet Take it Outside...


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING

Redwood said:


> It will work...
> Just make sure the ventilation is good...:yes:
> 
> Better Yet Take it Outside...


 

Also, 


any bright finishes, chrome or brass.....will get a cloudy look on the finish if you do it indoors.

Muriatic acid is great for dipping older faucet stems and getting them super clean. It'll turn them reddish in color but it'll be clean, depending on how many times you dip them.

Been using muriatic acid for years.


If you have thick buildup, you're going to have to do things to break up some of the encrustrations along the way.


----------



## bartnc37

Along the same lines i had to put a widespread delta on a ss sink that had had a plate mount on it previously for years. Could not get the lime crud to come off, even with the grit cloth, razor blade, etc. Took a capful of santeen right around the perimeter of the old plate, cleaned it right up and didn't seem to hurt the stainless. Granted it was only on their for 15 sec or so, i don't think i would have let it sit to long. Now their 15year old sink looks like new, well around the faucet anyway!


----------



## user2090

I like to use Sizzle, to clear out urine salt.

http://www.herchem.com/products/drainwaste.html

Use with caution. Follow directions.


----------

